# Red profibus con un s7-300, Danfoss fc-300, fcd 300



## tonatiuh (Jun 11, 2012)

primero que nada gracias por leer mi tema
y empesamos con el planteamiento del problema para que proyecto de titulacion
se pretende comunicar una pantalla mp 270 via profibus con un plc s7-315 2 dp ademas de un fc300 y un fcd 300 .
el problema es que ya se configuro la red y se asignaron las palabras de estado y de control de cada dispositivo que se cargo pero no he encontrado la manera de poder controlar esas palabras o con que instruccion si alguien podria ayudar con algun manual  o alguna respuesta les agradeceria yo he programado redes de devicenet con allen bradley y danfoss con puero para devicenet tambien con panelview 600 touch y algunos otros ademas de modulos flex i/o para devicenet y he podido diseñar algunos proyectos podriamos compartir informacion de antemano gracias estoy para servirles es mi primer tema espero prota respuesta

LES ENVIO UNA IMAGEN DEL DISEÑO DE LA RED


----------



## cargamsoft (Jun 11, 2012)

Si ya tienes asignadas las direcciones de memoria de la periferia simplemente usa L y T (en awl) y listo, es sencillo siempre y cuando conoscas la estructura de la palabra de mando y estado del dispositivo destino.


----------



## tonatiuh (Jun 18, 2012)

ese es el problema cargamsoft ya se cargaron las direcciones de las palabra de mando y estado pero no se como controlar esos bits  he estado leyendo informacion del control de los danfoss y he visto algunos ejemplos pero no se como usarlos ni donde buscarlos o donde estan asignados solo he entendido que tengo que usar una instruccion ppo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola tonatiuh

Con los variadores ya tienes asignadas la direcciones fisicas en las tarjetas adicionales para este protocolo de comunicacion????

Mira este catalogo y comentas.

Saludos

http://www.danfoss.com/NR/rdonlyres...3-689528ED8D3A/0/FCDrivesProfibus20111101.pdf


----------



## tonatiuh (Jun 19, 2012)

adjunto imagen de las direcciones utilizadas



gracias por la informacion luis .

yo he controlado al danfoss fc300 con un slc y con devicenet.las palabras no me son desconocidas porque son los mismos bits que utilizo para controlarlo en el rslogix en este programa yo se en que palabras estan asignados los danfoss y se como manipular los bits porque previamente yo las elegi.

pero en el s7 me esta costando trabajo identificar las palabras que asigne 

ya tengo asignadas las direcciones en el programa y en la tarjeta adicional profibuss que le tengo que montar al danfoss 
el unico tema interesante que tengo es la programcion en el s7 voy a estudiar el manual y les comento que paso  

saludos gracias por sus comentarios .
"nunca rendirse"


----------

